# Sweet, shy Maltese in Chicagoland



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

This is Gucci, a 4 year old Maltese at Naperville Area Humane Society. She was rescued from a hoarding situation. Two other Malts (named Chanel and Kate Spade) were rescued from the same hoarder and have already been adopted. She is very shy because she wasn't socialized much in her old home, but she does slowly warm up to you after a while.

Here is her info page, she doesn't have a description yet though: Adopt a Dog


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

My heart breaks for this sweet innocent fluffs who have come from horrible situations. I pray she gets adopted quickly and finds out what its like to be loved.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Awe I do hope that she finds a home soon. She looks like she would be a real lover.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a precious baby!! I am sure she will be snatched up very soon,little fluffs don't last long around here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a friend in Chicago that is interested. We couldn't find this little girl listed today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I as well hope that she gets adopted to a very excellent family


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

ladodd said:


> I have a friend in Chicago that is interested. We couldn't find this little girl listed today.


She should still be on their website: Adopt a Dog

Although, it is possible that she might have been adopted and they haven't updated the website yet.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, I see her, guess I was using the wrong site. I sent 


the link to my friend.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope your friend can adopt her!! 

If not, then don't worry because there are an abundance of beautiful, adoptable dogs here in Chicagoland... I had two people randomly come up to me and tell me they either thought about or wanted to adopt my Lisa. And my Ozzie was transported to Chicagoland from Indiana to have a better shot at being adopted... mission accomplished!!! :heart:

Lisa is from Dog Patch in Naperville (rescue-only pet shop) and Ozzie is from Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue with Yorkies (and some Malts!) all over the US!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

She's been adopted :chili:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> She's been adopted :chili:


I saw that on their FB page too!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What great news!! :chili:


----------

